# I can't believe I'm the first to post this



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://fox13now.com/2014/06/21/videos-bigfoot-sighted-near-sundance-utah/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's just WyoGoob picking up garbage along side the road.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm definitley a believer now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> It's just WyoGoob picking up garbage along side the road.


Naw, I don't pick up trash after dark anymore; cataracts.

Could be Mrs Goob. Three oxycodones and she takes off.

.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

He was on his way to Heber city.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OKEE said:


> He was on his way to Heber city.


HA! Unshaven, stinks, acts disoriented and taking a dump off the side of the road......yup, rainbow crowd for sure.


----------

